# Old Mazda Lamp



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

That's very cool John!

I think its going to take a lot of digging to get close to an exact date, if its possible at all. 

Just from looks, the blown glass break point at the top might help. Mazda may have changed the way they actually made the globe at some time, and that might be a clue. 

Good find, and good luck! Keep us informed if you find anything out.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Every firm making " lamps " or the more common term "bulb ", were members of the "Mazda " organization. They promoted uniformity in the manufacturing of lamps. That lamp probably was made in the teens or early twenties.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Apparently this thing is a carbon-filament lamp because of how the filament is drawn. Every lamp I can find with a similar style glass envelope is date circa 1900 with the newest being 1910. 

It looks like at the very least this thing is 100 years old. That's just bad ass. :thumbup1:

I'm gonna grab one of the old wire-wound resistors out of this station and rig this thing up to run. It would be cool if I could find a porcelain base from the same period.

-John


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Big John said:


> Apparently this thing is a carbon-filament lamp because of how the filament is drawn. Every lamp I can find with a similar style glass envelope is date circa 1900 with the newest being 1910.
> 
> It looks like at the very least this thing is 100 years old. That's just bad ass. :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


 Check out vintage devices photo, in the photo gallery. I posted that image a while back. I have a porcelain socket with a turn switch. I do not know how old it is. Check the pic. The image is identified as posted by Electric Al.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Wouldn't a diode in series run the lamp at half power too? Not sure of the wattage of the lamp - but a 1N007 may work.

~Matt


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Wouldn't a diode in series run the lamp at half power too? Not sure of the wattage of the lamp - but a 1N007 may work.
> 
> ~Matt


Half the voltage quarter the power, right?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Check out vintage devices photo, in the photo gallery....


 I see two of those surface-mount rotary light switches.

I actually grabbed one of those from a power house that was being demolished where I had to do the make-safe.

Any idea of the age of those? That's what I'm thinking of using to control this thing.


TOOL_5150 said:


> Wouldn't a diode in series run the lamp at half power too...?


The diode trick would definitely work, but I might use the old resistor just for appearances.

-John


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Big John said:


> I see two of those surface-mount rotary light switches.
> 
> I actually grabbed one of those from a power house that was being demolished where I had to do the make-safe.
> 
> ...


 Look again John. First device top row... Its a porcelain light fixture, with a turn switch. It was taken out of a bathroom in an old manse.


----------



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

Turn it off QUICK.

What you have is an ancient EXIT light very common in the world until somebody went EXIT sign happy in the 50s. Yours also appears to be carbon filament, and may have spent most of its life on DC. If it did the filament won't like running on AC for long.

I know because I screwed a few of them up. Until 1962 Rochester had both AC and DC in the center city. 

Also look carefully at the filament, the shape will probably indicate the position it burned in for years. If you intend to burn it do your best to duplicate the original position. You'll also be well served putting a dimmer and diode ahead of the lamp to bring it on slowly.


----------



## Tonynose188 (Jul 4, 2011)

Really Cool bulb!!!!! I love it


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

I think it's awesome that the thing still works! They don't make'em like they used thats for sure.


----------

